# ألبومات وترانيم ليديا شديد



## mohraeel (26 نوفمبر 2007)

((البوم صوتك ندانى))





فى مشهد
من بهاء المجد
ربى معى
قديش صار لى
لما اخاف
قام ربى
علمنى يارب
فى مزود
مجدا لك ابتى
صوتك ندانى


----------



## mohraeel (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((البومات وترانيم ليديا شديد))+*

*((البوم انتظرى الرب))*




امكث معى
انت ربى
انتظرى الرب يا نفسى
ترنيم ترنيم
سألت نفسى انا الشقى
عطشان
لو العالم يوم اخذنى
هل جلست فى هدوء


----------



## mohraeel (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*تسبيح قلبى*

*((البوم تسبيح قلبى))*




*فى البحر*
*حبيبى*
*انت لى*
*انت ربى*
*انتظرى الرب*
*هل جلست*
*مع المسيح صلبت*
*ننشد لحنا جديدا*
*ربى تسبيح قلبى*
*سألت نفسى*
*سلمت امرى*
*ترنيم ترنيم*
*يسوع الحبيب*


----------



## mohraeel (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رغم الظروف*

*((البوم رغم الظروف))*




*بتفرحنى يارب تملى*
*رغم الظروف*
*سلمت ايدى*
*عايز اتمتع بيك*
*قدموا الشكر*
*ما ابهاك*
*مش هسلم للضعف*
*هللويا*
*ياب فك القيود*


----------



## mohraeel (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*طير مسافر*

((البوم طير مسافر))




انت تهدى
تسبيح لملك الارض
حبك واسمك
حقك انهار
طير مسافر
لساك يسوع
للموت عندك مخارج
من زمان
وياك بتزول همومى


----------



## mohraeel (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*عايشين بالوعد*

((البوم عايشين بالوعد))




جيتلك وانا مديون
عايشين بالوعد
على جناح النسمه
كنت عايش بأحزانى
من روحك املأنى
مهما طال الزمان
موسيقى عايشين بالوعد
نشكرك يا فادينا
وحاعيشلك حتى ولو


----------



## mohraeel (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*فض فى قلبى*

((البوم فض فى قلبى))




ضاع جل العمر
ان قلبى
فرحت قلبى
فض فى قلبى
هل تركت للمسيح
ما اعجب النعمه
نبع سرور
نعطى لمن
اورشليم فى السماء
رحمة كثيرة


----------



## mohraeel (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*هذه اثار سيرى*

((البوم هذه اثار سيرى))




عنى قضى ربى
اعطانى كل شىء
هل عشت
هذه اثار سيرى
لا بيت لى هنا
مادمت فى سفينتى
وشاهدته اى عين
يا سيدى الحبيب
يا شعب
يسوع قاللى


----------



## mohraeel (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*منوعات*

((منوعات لليديا شديد))




لا لن اكون لغيرك
قلبى بيك فرحان
يا سيدى الحبيب
ياللى امامك حياتى
احبك ياربى
بكتنى يا الله
حب عظيم قد سما
اجعلنى اشبه ابنك
سر عظيم قد بدى
فى مشهد ادمى العيون
مال الي وسمع صراخى
يا راوينى يا يسوع


----------



## mohraeel (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*البو حبيتنا لليديا شديد وهانى نبيل*

((البوم حبيتنا لليديا شديد وهانى نبيل))




ايديك محوطانى
حبيتنا
ربى الهى
فرح فرح
كعروسين
كله من خيرك
هو ده
كلنا شعبك
ياللى ليك


----------



## pop201 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((البومات وترانيم ليديا شديد))+*

مش ممكن انا فعلآ كنت بدور علي البومات ليديا شديد متشكر جدآ ياmohraeel


----------



## pop201 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((البومات وترانيم ليديا شديد))+*

والتحميل شغال 100 100


----------



## mohraeel (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((البومات وترانيم ليديا شديد))+*

شكراااااااااا لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tery (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((البومات وترانيم ليديا شديد))+*

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم على كل الترانيم الجميله دى ولى طلب سمعت فى احد القنوات الفضائيه ترنيمه لليديا شديد وتيرى بلانت وكانت جميله جدا بس مش عارفه اسمها ممكن اللى يعرفها ينزلهالى وشكرا


----------



## tery (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((البومات وترانيم ليديا شديد))+*

تقريبا الترنيمه دى اسمها لولاك انت


----------



## mohraeel (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: +((البومات وترانيم ليديا شديد))+*

*ميرسى كتير لمروركم الجميل*
*تيرى لو انتى تعرفى بتتذاع على قناة ايه*
*جايز اقدر اجيب الترنيمه*​


----------



## nadoo (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد: +((البومات وترانيم ليديا شديد))+*

قلبت الدنيا على ترنيمة لليديا ده كلمها لكن مش لقيها


كل مرة احترت فيها ودورت افتش عن قرار 
كنت ماشى ارفع صلاتى واستنى منك الاختيار

ق: عمرى مااخترت لنفسى والميرة جت سليمه 
لكن لما وضعت ثقتى فيك اختبرت امور عظيمه 
انت راسم خطتى انت قابض 
انت ربى لعمرة بكرة انت عارف قسمتى 

ارجوكم


----------



## fns (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: +((البومات وترانيم ليديا شديد))+*

بجد مجموعة رائعة..انا كنت رفعت مجموعة شرايط للمرنمة ليديا شديد فى موضوع موجود فى المنتدى..انا كنت مفتكر ان دول كل الشرايط ل ليديا شديد بس كنت غلطان..
لما شوفت المجموعة بتاعتك ..... ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
صلى من اجل ضعفى
اخوكى كيرلس​


----------



## mohraeel (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: +((البومات وترانيم ليديا شديد))+*

*شكرا لمروركم الجميل اخواتى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## hoba2noo (31 مايو 2010)

عمل رائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2010)

شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

